# Goat keeps "bloating". Suggestions?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi all, 

I have a wether that always seems to "bloat". He isn't really in discomfort, or actually showing signs of clinical bloat except for the big belly. It affects his placing in market classes and I can't have that. I've tried baking soda but he just does it again.

I think the problem comes in with him eating or trying to eat everything. He seems to suck in a lot of air. Even when I muzzle him he tries too eat shavings, grass, our shade tent, my clothes... anything! So in return he becomes bloated. He also gulps in air when he eats. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on what we can do? He gets plenty of roughage so I know that isn't the issue. I'm at a loss for what more I can do to get the belly off him.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Ours bloat from drinking too much water and from too much hay so maybe limiting their hay and water? Just an idea.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like hay belly and not bloat. 

What and how much is he getting to eat? How often? How old is he?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The thing is he does it when he hasn't ate anything. I have muzzled him in order to stop him from eating and he still gets bloated. 

He gets about 3 lbs of feed a day divided into two meals but with the bloated look I'm scared to let him eat all of it.

I think I will try a raised feeder and walking him more... he's a lazy bum so all he does it sleep and lay around. He's always done that though. 

Has anyone tried wet feeding to reduce the belly? I'm considering it.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He doesn't drink that much water. Plus with the weather and that we have lost one from uc I won't limit water intake at home.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you tried water with electrolytes to try and get him to drink more?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes, he drinks enough but not excessively to cause the bloat.


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

We have had some wethers look like they are bloated "hay belly" what worked for us was:
1. feed the same total amount of feed a day but in smaller amounts. Try feeding 3-4 times a day. Smaller amounts keeps the stomach small. Also take all hay and straw away at least 1 mo before show.
2. Have a consistent exercise routine in place. Walk and run him up to 2-3 times a day.
Good luck!


----------



## TWBMom (Oct 10, 2013)

We also will give ours a few Fritos or pretzels for the salt to encourage drinking. We have not that if fond of Pringles. (Yes a tad spoiled). I'm like the others sounds like hay belly. 

Decrease hay and limit water day before and day of show. We drench ours every hour from about 7am on show day and don't let them have free water until after showtime. Seems to help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

